# Don't know anything about tiled backsplash...



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife says it is too hard to clean up the wall behind the stove and wants a tile backsplash.
A picture of the area is attached.

I am concerned that anything will look goofy against the granite. The one she likes is:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_526263-8752...&currentURL=?Ntt=tile+backsplashes&facetInfo=

She wants it to go up tight against the microwave, but obviously that will make it impossible to replace the microwave. How much distance should be allowed under the MW?

She also wants it to go several inches under the cabinets. If we do that, should space be allowed under the cabinets, or can that be touching?

And... will it look goofy as I fear?
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't think it will look bad----Tiling from the back splash to the bottom of the cabinet is the easiest way---

As to the micro wave---you will be able to remove it if you tile up to the bottom---however,installing a new one will ,likely require some shimming---


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

Just do the whole thing from the granite to the microwave


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> As to the micro wave---you will be able to remove it if you tile up to the bottom---however,installing a new one will ,likely require some shimming---


By shimming, do you mean adjusting the distance from the top cabinet?

Would it sense to fill in from the bottom of the microwave to the bottom of the cabinets with a strip of cherry?
That would reduce the amount of cutting for the tiles, and accommodate a larger microwave. Or am I overthinking it?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A new microwave bracket might bump into the back splash tile---so the new bracket might need to be brought forward by the thickness of the tile---

I would cross that bridge when I got to it---


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Toller said:


> By shimming, do you mean adjusting the distance from the top cabinet?
> 
> Would it sense to fill in from the bottom of the microwave to the bottom of the cabinets with a strip of cherry?
> That would reduce the amount of cutting for the tiles, and accommodate a larger microwave. Or am I overthinking it?


YES, you are overthinking this. Why would you want a piece of wood over a gas range top mixed in with the tile?

Just tile it. You won't be blocking anything and a future micro wave won't be an issue.


----------



## Adam Joubert (Dec 31, 2014)

Agreed, I think it is a very sensible move to put tile behind the stove. The grout needs special attention because oil splatter can darken it over time if not cleaned regularly. Don't worry about that microwave, it will work out


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I use these at our apartment complex to take care of the grease issue:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Broan-30...0108/202228426?keyword=white+stove+backsplash

I actually make my own from remnant aluminum I have laying around, or sue .120 lexan...........


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Cleaning a flat surface is way easier than cleaning tile with a bunch of grout lines. Put a sheet of formica or even just repaint it with a high gloss washable enamel paint. Plain old ammonia is great for cleaning that type of grime. 

But on the other hand... Happy wife, happy life. She wants tile. Put tile.


----------

